# driver referral pay



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

What's the pay? I was thinking g I could do that instead of drive.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

Can you honestly recommend driving for Uber to anybody? Why would you want to increase the drivers in your area? That will only hurt you in the end.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm not driving until the insurance issue is settled. The churn will happen regardless if I do it or not. I mind as well reap the referral pay. 

Anyway how much is it?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

I saw this today. Laughable.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

That answer your question?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Saw it but didn't believe it. Ughh


----------



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

just got email from uber today,

* Refer a rideshare driver. Get $500 Have friends currently driving with other ridesharing services? Share the link below and get $500 when they sign up to drive with Uber!
*


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Lol, just received this email today:

"Have friends currently driving with other ridesharing services? Share the link below and get $1000 when they sign up to drive with Uber!

How it Works









Find friends who were already driving for other ridesharing services before 1/8/15









Share your special referral link with as many people as you want









Get $1000 after they take their first trip!

*This referral promotion is only available for a limited time*, so refer your friends today!"

C'mon uBer, that the best you can do?
Why not make it...










ONE MILLION DOLLARS!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sacramento market text

Have friends who drive on a rideshare platform? Refer them to drive uberX & you’ll both get $500 after their 1st trip. Check your email for details!


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

In other words, they are paying $1000 for them to come to this forum and ***** about them.


----------



## nashdriver (Jan 8, 2015)

I got it too , doubt know any lyft drivers


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

JJuber said:


> just got email from uber today,
> 
> * Refer a rideshare driver. Get $500 Have friends currently driving with other ridesharing services? Share the link below and get $500 when they sign up to drive with Uber!*


ME: Hey Lyft Driver. Would you like to come drive for Uber?
LD: Didn't Uber just cut their rates?
ME: Sure, but they have a guarantee.
LD: That sounds good.
ME: First you need to average a ride an hour.
LD: Seems doable. Anything else?
ME: And you have to maintain an acceptance rate of 90%.
LD: Fair enough.
ME: And you have to stay logged in for 50 minutes of every hour.
LD: What?!?! You mean I can't drive for Lyft?
ME: Sure you can. You just won't get your guarantee. 
LD: So how on earth do you make any money driving?
ME: I don't drive. I'm a full time Uber recruiter.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Check your email. Uber's referral is back but only if they drive for someone else.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

ME: Hey Lyft Driver. Would you like to come drive for Uber?
LD: Didn't Uber just cut their rates?
ME: Sure, but they have a guarantee.
LD: That sounds good.
ME: First you need to average a ride an hour.
LD: Seems doable. Anything else?
ME: And you have to maintain an acceptance rate of 90%.
LD: Fair enough.
ME: And you have to stay logged in for 50 minutes of every hour.
LD: What?!?! You mean I can't drive for Lyft?
ME: Sure you can. You just won't get your guarantee. 
LD: So how on earth do you make any money driving?
ME: I don't drive. I'm a full time Uber recruiter.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Download the Lyft app, request a bunch of Lyfts, talk to each driver, urge the driver to sign up for Uber and just do one trip, split the $1k bonus, once that's paid the driver can deactivate.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

Pheeww!! Lots of 'P's there.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Download the Lyft app, request a bunch of Lyfts, talk to each driver, urge the driver to sign up for Uber and just do one trip, split the $1k bonus, once that's paid the driver can deactivate.


Both the driver and the referrer get $1000. Even better.


----------



## stiflers mom (Jan 10, 2015)

JJuber said:


> just got email from uber today,
> 
> * Refer a rideshare driver. Get $500 Have friends currently driving with other ridesharing services? Share the link below and get $500 when they sign up to drive with Uber!*


$1000 here in Denver!


----------

